# Chasing Strangers??



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

We don't have a fence and have never needed one, because or other dogs wouldn't leave the property. But with Wini she will also stay in the yard all the time.  But when a neighbor or stranger walks down our street she will bark and chase them. So that happened twice and now she is strickly indoors, exept for a walk. Do you think if we took her to dog training classes and socialized her there than she wouldn't want to chase people? Because we don't really want to put up an invisible fence. I never liked them. We have a lot of land so we can't put up a regular fence. She isn't socialized with people very much.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I would really recommend finding and OB class a start with that, how is she on walks with people? Is she ok with them then or does she want to bark and chase? I would really work on socialization, it's so very important with humans and other dogs. I have read some of your posts before and you said you were thinking about showing Wini, its so important that if your going to show that shes socialized with other dogs and humans.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

She used to bark at people on walks, she is a lot better now. But she does still bark sometimes. We are going to OB class like this week  

And yes, I really, really want to show wini. But I also know that she has to be socialized.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca does this too, if she is in the yard or on leash in front of the house she will bark and lunge at people who pass by (if she is inside the house however she will usually only bark at DOGS who pass by the house.) However on walks she mostly ignores people, and is very friendly if they want to pet her. I think it is just because she feels they are on her "territory" when she is in the yard.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

So will the ob classes and socializing help her to not have that "urge" to bark and chase at people walking down the street? Or should we get a fence? I am afraid to take the chance.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I would go for the fence first. And you don't have to fence the entire property - just an area for her.

Then I would go to the classes and get her out and socialize her.


----------

